# Min for bubbletip?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think.....Bob wants me to get a bubbletip for the clowns but I am unsure about the tank size. I feel that the tank we have will be much too small.

Its a 29 gallon. 

Should we wait?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I had one in my 20 gallon..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Did you find you had much roaming..? I am not really concerned yet as the tank is fairly empty. I hope it finds a good spot and then I can fill it in more.

I dont even know if my clowns will host it.. LOL they do like the torch coral enough. Its just it stings them a lot dispite being able to handle it..


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

29 cube should be fine, I wouldn't go lower than 20, maybe a 12cube, but that's when it's basically the only thing in there with clowns


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Conix has one in his 12g I think. Mine is in a 21g tank now.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

They like there foot in a small hole.. i just stuck mine in a cave, it grabbed hold with its foot and never moved.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Cid .........   
you could keep 2 if you wanted!!
When hubby says get something JUMP you silly girl!!!!!!
b4 he changes his mind


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL Blossom!!! XD

Thanks for your help you guys


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cid, just make sure you have a deep hole where you can drop him in (size of hole about the size of its foot). I've not had a chance to try this but it should work, as Ameek was successful in first try.

BTA will want to be able keep his whole body in very dark place. It will want to get to the light when it extends oral disc. This way you will be able to avoid it running around, potentially killing corals on the way and end up in a place you don't like.

No guarantee but should work! 

yeah I have 12G and a RBTA now. It's doing fine, although stringy, and getting bigger everyday


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Cid, I've had one in my 22g Cadlights tank for about 6 months, she was a split and has been super healthy. She moved around a little but has found a home and by the size of her, is quite happy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for the help tabatha 

Yea I am still thinking about it. Just getting the tank a bit more settled.


----------

